# Java > Dveloppement Web en Java > Servlets/JSP >  Etat HTTP 500 - Erreur  l'instantiation de la classe

## Invit

Bonjour,


J'ai le message suivant :


```

```


lorsque j'essaye d'accder 



```

```

Voici mon web.xml


```

```

ma servlet 


```

```

et ma jsp


```

```

je suis sous eclipse avec tomcat 8 pour lequelle j'ai du modifier ceci dans serveur.xml


```

```

----------


## fr1man

Et en modifiant ton web.xml :


```

```

Il me semble que tu as oubli le nom de la classe, Login.

----------


## Invit

> Et en modifiant ton web.xml :
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> ```
> 
> Il me semble que tu as oubli le nom de la classe, Login.


Je suis une truffe, merci mille fois.

----------


## moueza

<servlet-class>com.dmc.stratej.login.Login</servlet-class> 
a marche mieux?

----------


## tchize_

> Je suis une truffe


Faut pas dire a, c'est les cochons qui trouvent les truffes. Il va se sentir comment maintenant fr1man d'avoir trouv?  ::ptdr::

----------

